# Size conduit for 2/0 Cu rated 2400v



## joshtrevino (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a motor feeder that is 2/0Cu, 3 conductor (bundled), UL MV-90, non-shielded in Ethylene Propylene Rubber (EPR) insulation. I need to size the conduit for this feeder (Rigid metal conduit). I know that NEC Ch9 Table 1 gives me my allowable % conduit fill, and that Table 4 gives a cross reference for conduit size once I know the cross-sectional area (in.^2) my cables will occupy. My problem is that Table 5, which gives cross-sectional area occupied by specific conductors with specific insulation is not for conductors rated over 600v.

Is there somewhere in the NEC that gives conductor and insulation cross-sectional area for 2400v conductors? Am I totally missing the boat here? Please help.


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Aug 26, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> I have a motor feeder that is 2/0Cu, 3 conductor (bundled), UL MV-90, non-shielded in Ethylene Propylene Rubber (EPR) insulation. I need to size the conduit for this feeder (Rigid metal conduit). I know that NEC Ch9 Table 1 gives me my allowable % conduit fill, and that Table 4 gives a cross reference for conduit size once I know the cross-sectional area (in.^2) my cables will occupy. My problem is that Table 5, which gives cross-sectional area occupied by specific conductors with specific insulation is not for conductors rated over 600v.
> Is there somewhere in the NEC that gives conductor and insulation cross-sectional area for 2400v conductors? Am I totally missing the boat here? Please help.


Yes, there is. See NEC 310.13B, 310.13C, 310.13D, 310.13E. Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2011)

^Those tables have been moved in the 2011 NEC. They are now Tables 310.104A/B/C/D/E. Same information as before just re-organized for greater confusion.


----------

